# FedEx damaged a used sub in transport. Will I get paid?



## fastline (May 7, 2010)

Basically I bought a velodyne 18" sub used. sub was well packaged but still managed to get the corned hammered pretty good. I have picks, packing, etc. package was insured for only 500 but I would be happy to see that if possible. I am willing to be reasonable. new box is 350 plus shipping so I would say 400 for the claim. Will FedEx pay? If they are anything like UPS, it is nearly a joke to get a check for damage...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Fedex is a little better than UPS as long as you had insurance and proof that it was packaged properly you should get your $500 back. Be prepared for a good month long wait for any money to be given back to you.


----------



## DeBo (Feb 14, 2010)

I thought the person shipping the product files the claim because they are the party that paid for the shipping and insurance in the eyes of FedEx. The key in any shipping claim is if the package is packed correctly to the shippers specs. If it was packed in the original box and packing your odds go up. I would be asking for a refund from the seller and they can deal with the claim.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, that is correct. The shipper must handle the claim none of the shipping companies will even talk to the receiver of the damaged goods.


----------



## fastline (May 7, 2010)

Now they are telling me they cannot inspect on site and need to come get it. I told them I will ONLY deliver it to them and will stay with it the entire time. I know they will screw it up otherwise. 

I had UPS here before to inspect. what is this ?


----------

